# Underground rabbit cages



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

http://ressources.ciheam.org/om/pdf/c08/95605275.pdf

Thought this was way neat. I'm trying to figure out how to set one up here in the flood zone. I have the cages up four feet off the ground, but it sure is hot.


----------



## Truckinguy (Mar 8, 2008)

That's very cool. Kind of a cross between cage raising and colony raising.

I wonder if they can eventually dig through the clay pots underground and escape.


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

Oh, wow! What a fascinating idea! 

I once saw a plan for a cage at front and an underground "burrow" built into the side of a bank with stonework as a retaining wall... but it would require just the right place.

Thanks for posting this, Cyng! :bouncy: Guess what my bedtime reading is going to be!


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

You are welcome! I was plumb tickled to find it.

I think the pots are actually lidded containers. I first thought they were like our flower pots turned upside down, but they are more like lidded urns.


----------



## Terry W (Mar 10, 2006)

*FASCINATING!!!!!*
and I don't say THAT very often!!!


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 25, 2008)

AWESOME! My husband and I were just talking about figuring this very thing out yesterday! I can't wait to show it to him this afternoon. Thanks for posting it!

Tiffany


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

Thanks! I printed that off! I had been trying to think of some way to do something like that -- now I have an idea how to do it. I think I'm going to make chicken-wire cylinders and coat them with cement (ferrocement), then build lids.

Kathleen


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Kathleen, I was thinking of that and also of earth bags with cement stucco.


----------



## monsoon (Feb 28, 2008)

Great find. I read Rabbit Production and they had one picture in there for a rabbit dome. I searched for a long time and never found one online. I would love to do something like this. I'm reading this at work tonight.


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

This is fascinating stuff! Thanks Cyng.

I've been wondering about something like this myself. But I keep running into the fear of fireats invading anything placed underground. I know there are poisons, but I don't like using any if I can keep from it. And ants could devastate a nest box of babies before you knew it.

Another thought, before we start moving the earth to accomodate these underground cells, have you thought of experimenting with insulated boxes within boxes? Utilizing woodshavings or something for stuffing the cavity between the boxes? I know that leaves out the cooling effect of ambient earth temps. But if I have to mound up earth anyway, I've lost most of the effect, right?

Gives me a lot to think about, thanks again for sharing.

Halo


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Ah, when I saw that Cyng posted something, I knew it had to be good. Gonna print that off, too, and have a look at it this evening. 

THANKS, CYNG!


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Thanks, Pony!

Halo, ants have moved into MY house overnight, more than once. They are as likely to get into an insulated box as anything. Right now my cages are suspended from a framework with wire to thwart the ants and that seems to work. I'm thinking on how to protect underground cages from them.


----------



## ajharris (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks Cyng. I am going to try to figure out how to make one of these with what I have.


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

Thankfully, we don't have fireants in my location. We do have other pests, but if the underground dens are cement that will stop most of them. 

Our place is pretty flat, so mine will have to be above ground and bermed (which will still have most of the advantages of being under ground, but less likely to have drowned kits in our Oregon winter monsoons). I've got some RR ties -- I think I'll use them to support the earth at the back of the underground dens, and the supported soil can be garden beds. Then put worm bins under the wire cages. Multiple-use is good for people with small spaces. (I'm trying to think of a way to integrate the chickens into this, too, LOL!)

Kathleen


----------



## GoatNamedDunn (Jun 20, 2008)

If I remember correctly about wild rabbit nests the tunnels are built to withstand flooding... so where they have the babies it is a higher elevation than the rest of the tunnel structure. I wonder how this type of structure can be modified to immitate that. Mother nature is ingenious and would take care of the flooding problem if it is an issue in certain locations.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I'm in a flood plain. The floor of the den would have to be at least four feet high to be safe. Doable, but not easy.


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

Cyngbaeld said:


> I'm in a flood plain. The floor of the den would have to be at least four feet high to be safe. Doable, but not easy.


Dig a pond and build an artificial hill with the dirt that comes out of the pond? You are right, though -- definitely NOT easy!

Kathleen


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

I'm bumping this thread because there's a good article over at SurvivalBlog ( http://survivalblog.com/ ) on building underground (or aboveground) den traps, and I though some of his ideas might be useful for our underground rabbit dens, as well. 

Kathleen


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

How interesting! Great find!


----------



## Jasoneakers (Aug 27, 2012)

I did it the way a true ******* would. 










Behind my doe in the picture is a five gallon bucket. It is attached to the cage via screws on one end and another five gallon bucket on the other. I linked 5 in a chain. I drilled holes in the bottom for drainage. I buried them. So far its working well. The cleaning is becoming a problem as this doe will not do its business outside. Nothing a garden hose and time won't correct. Next one I'll build some access but this works for now.

Jason


----------



## AJohnston (Aug 17, 2012)

This is a very interesting idea, although I fear the fireant problem as well. Drilling drainage holes would allow them easier access. And I can only imagine trying to clean these things out. Think I'll just stick with my original plan to build hutches for now. But I'm saving this information for the future so I can try to dabble with it.


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

Concret and heavy clay tile drain pipes are somtimes to be found on constrution sites or at bilders supply yards the od lengthes and cut pices are often tossed out


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

great idea. side note Ragnar Benson used a similar concept for trapping. dig out a hole in a hill & a tunnel to the side. then put in a wood box w/ a hole cut to line up on the tunnel. put a PVC pipe in the tunnel. he kept a pole nearby w/ a wood plug on the end. to check the trap he push the plug up to close the hole. then go up & open the hinges lid on the box and take what was inside. he said it mostly caught **** & fox, but bobcat and skunk were common & occasionaly otter, mink, weasels & COTTONTAIL RABBIT.


----------



## Jasoneakers (Aug 27, 2012)

Pops2 said:


> great idea. side note Ragnar Benson used a similar concept for trapping. dig out a hole in a hill & a tunnel to the side. then put in a wood box w/ a hole cut to line up on the tunnel. put a PVC pipe in the tunnel. he kept a pole nearby w/ a wood plug on the end. to check the trap he push the plug up to close the hole. then go up & open the hinges lid on the box and take what was inside. he said it mostly caught **** & fox, but bobcat and skunk were common & occasionaly otter, mink, weasels & COTTONTAIL RABBIT.


Pops -funny you should mention that. I have an article coming out in Backwoods Home where I talk about the "cubby trap". You take a bucket, cut notches for the trap and put in a can of tuna with a few holes poked in it. Then you set the largest size conibear trap you can buy in there. Raccoon sticks his head in to get the tuna and snap. I have caught so many raccoons like this. I'll have to take a picture of it sometime. 

Jason


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

Jasoneakers said:


> Pops -funny you should mention that. I have an article coming out in Backwoods Home where I talk about the "cubby trap". You take a bucket, cut notches for the trap and put in a can of tuna with a few holes poked in it. Then you set the largest size conibear trap you can buy in there. Raccoon sticks his head in to get the tuna and snap. I have caught so many raccoons like this. I'll have to take a picture of it sometime.
> 
> Jason


this is different from the cubby. it is kind of like a permanent cage/box trap. if you opened it & the critter was too small or just something you didn't want to mess with you just leave it open & the plug in while it leaves.

as a dog hunter I am adamantly against cubbies (or ANY kill trap) less than 4 feet above ground. I can open a foothold and the dog will limp for a couple of days. I can even try to rebuild the set & leave a note. w/ the connibears, unless it happens right at my feet the dog will likely be dead before i can get to it.

sorry for thread drift.


----------



## Shayanna (Aug 1, 2012)

arnie said:


> Concret and heavy clay tile drain pipes are somtimes to be found on constrution sites or at bilders supply yards the od lengthes and cut pices are often tossed out


about the drain pipe. I just happen to have a TON of PVC pipe. How much space does a rabbit need to get through? Would you have to put something non slip inside the pipe? And would this make it more difficult for kits to start coming out at about the 1.5-2 week mark?


----------



## rags57078 (Jun 11, 2011)

I have a big bluff right behind my house , I was thinking on making something to keep the buns cooler in the summer , great idea


----------



## Treewhisper (Nov 24, 2010)

thats awesome, thanks Cyn!!! 

A question for you guys that have bad winters. In this set up a water bottle or crock would freeze pretty fast. How could the clay pot be adapted for winter to keep the water liquid and constantly supplied without digging open the earth bermed pot. Wow my mind is racing over this!


----------



## ODINSWORN (Jun 8, 2010)

I would beware of plastic, (IE PVC pipe or drywall buckets) my rabbits chew plastic like mad if they have access to it. I bought some of those plastic hanging food/water bins for fresh feeding, and the sides look like a roller coaster profile.


----------



## Jasoneakers (Aug 27, 2012)

Overall (not all of you) may be the most pessimistic bunch of people I've ever encountered on the internet. LOL

I signed up here JUST so I could share this idea because I found this post with a google search. My desire to help people and share even the tiniest bit of knowledge I have has always been my weak point. Because now not only is this idea abhorrent to you all but you'd made me second guess it as well (after a lot of forethought!).

So yes, my rabbits might crap in the tunnel and they are hard to get out and they might chew the plastic and it might be the most horrible thing ever invented. 

BUT

Its cheap and my bucks won't be going sterile in the heat and they certainly won't be croaking over dead. 

But y'all keep being afraid to take risks!


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

Jasoneakers said:


> Overall (not all of you) may be the most pessimistic bunch of people I've ever encountered on the internet. LOL
> 
> I signed up here JUST so I could share this idea because I found this post with a google search. My desire to help people and share even the tiniest bit of knowledge I have has always been my weak point. Because now not only is this idea abhorrent to you all but you'd made me second guess it as well (after a lot of forethought!).
> 
> ...


relax, you put up pics of a descent set up. folks are going to debate it because they are also concerned w/how they can do something similar w/ minimal expenditure & difficulty


----------



## ODINSWORN (Jun 8, 2010)

Jasoneakers said:


> Overall (not all of you) may be the most pessimistic bunch of people I've ever encountered on the internet. LOL
> 
> I signed up here JUST so I could share this idea because I found this post with a google search. My desire to help people and share even the tiniest bit of knowledge I have has always been my weak point. Because now not only is this idea abhorrent to you all but you'd made me second guess it as well (after a lot of forethought!).
> 
> ...



Hey man, I think it was a great idea using something you had to try out an idea. I made curtains out of used feed bags to protect my rabbits from drafts this past winter, work much better than the old blankets and rugs I used before. Most times a good idea doesn't come all together in version 1.0, sometimes you need to use a different material on version 2.0. I was just attempting to share my personal rabbit experience to save you hardship.


----------



## Treewhisper (Nov 24, 2010)

Jason...relax bro! What works for you may not work for someone else and vice versa. Take everything with a grain of salt, have a tough skin because everybody has a different opinion and dont second guess yourself out of something because others arent in your exact situation. You never posted in what part of the country you live in. If you have a cold winter, how do you deal with the watering and feeding in your setup?


----------



## Treewhisper (Nov 24, 2010)

Lots of people have been nice enough to post their setups on HT, I have taken good ideas from each to adapt to my own setup so its cut down on the work and problems that i encounter raising rabbits here in New England. I have no losses in summer anymore but i'm trying to adapt my setup from other people's experiences in living in cold climates. As Odinsworn said i've gone from version 1.0 to 20.0 with my rabbitry and then gone back to version 19.0 still trying to work out all the kinks.


----------



## Barnhouse (Feb 24, 2012)

Cyngbaeld said:


> http://ressources.ciheam.org/om/pdf/c08/95605275.pdf
> 
> Thought this was way neat. I'm trying to figure out how to set one up here in the flood zone. I have the cages up four feet off the ground, but it sure is hot.


Wow! I love the setup in Fig 7., p. 23.
The buns could have that year round and I could free up the barn.


----------



## Shayanna (Aug 1, 2012)

ODINSWORN said:


> Hey man, I think it was a great idea using something you had to try out an idea. I made curtains out of used feed bags to protect my rabbits from drafts this past winter, work much better than the old blankets and rugs I used before. Most times a good idea doesn't come all together in version 1.0, sometimes you need to use a different material on version 2.0. I was just attempting to share my personal rabbit experience to save you hardship.


OT, I know, but I really like that idea. I've been saving my feed bags thinking, _I know I can use these for something._ And then I was also trying to figure out a way to winterize my outdoor hutches just a bit more. You would think I could put 2 and 2 together, but apparently not. Thanks!


----------



## ODINSWORN (Jun 8, 2010)

Shayanna said:


> OT, I know, but I really like that idea. I've been saving my feed bags thinking, _I know I can use these for something._ And then I was also trying to figure out a way to winterize my outdoor hutches just a bit more. You would think I could put 2 and 2 together, but apparently not. Thanks!


He he, I agonized over buying tarps before I realized my feed bags were MADE of tarp material! I'll be getting mine together soon, and making some improvements. I'll try to remember to post pictures of what I did in a new thread. Maybe you'll see a better way to put 2 and 2 together than I did. I'll title it "Feed Bag Curtains" Feel free to send me a nudge via PM if I forget.


----------



## Hoog (Feb 20, 2011)

I love it. I bewt in this hot dry Oklahoma weather it would work great.


----------



## Shayanna (Aug 1, 2012)

ODINSWORN said:


> He he, I agonized over buying tarps before I realized my feed bags were MADE of tarp material! I'll be getting mine together soon, and making some improvements. I'll try to remember to post pictures of what I did in a new thread. Maybe you'll see a better way to put 2 and 2 together than I did. I'll title it "Feed Bag Curtains" Feel free to send me a nudge via PM if I forget.


I'm thinking I will use fish line as a thread so it doesn't get worn down. and I think I will be using some old junk half inch PVC pipe as the "curtain rod". I'll get pics, but I will be working on it this weekend.:happy2:


----------



## ODINSWORN (Jun 8, 2010)

Shayanna said:


> I'm thinking I will use fish line as a thread so it doesn't get worn down. and I think I will be using some old junk half inch PVC pipe as the "curtain rod". I'll get pics, but I will be working on it this weekend.:happy2:


what I did is attach the "curtain" with a cleats and screws to the top of my hutch, then used jugs of water as weights, the jugs are held by pieces of pipe and sticks tied in the middle, so they will easily button and unbutton. When you unbutton the weights, you can just duck underneath, or if you need better access you flip the curtain up on the roof and set the jug on it to make it stay. Don't get too caught up on making them look like house curtains ;-) I didn't sew them together either, I just folded duct tape over the edges to control fraying and away she goes. the cords for the weight buttons are passed through a hole I drilled in two pieces of plywood I sandwiched on either side of the tarp bag at the bottom.


----------



## Shayanna (Aug 1, 2012)

Duct tape is a good idea.... I will say I have never been so excited to see when my dogs finished up their bag of food. I've just been watching and waiting so I can use the bag.


----------



## lurch6889 (Aug 28, 2014)

i Signed up for the website a few days ago because i had read the article posted in the original post and was wondering if anyone went through with this idea and built one? I live in Central AZ where summers are 110 degrees and winters are 15 degrees at the coldest. I want to try this but dont want to repeat any mistakes. 
I have a family friend that owns a redimix concrete company so i might have access to poured concrete walls like the prototype shown in the article, still have to ask but you never know. My idea would look mostly like fig 7 but with the wire cages covered with a roof extending from my chicken coop.
Any input is very appreiciated


----------



## Fetherhd (Aug 16, 2012)

We did something like this in Arizona when we had our rabbits in a colony. Found some old concrete culverts set them about two feet into the ground....then surrounded three sides with straw bales....filled in inside them covering the culvert in a good two feet of fill dirt and planted on top.....kept the rabbits very cool in the hellish summers there.


----------



## Jack Burton (Aug 11, 2013)

We might retire in the Philippines so this is fascinating to me. I've been wondering how to raise rabbits in a tropical climate.


----------

